# Petition to move Andy Warski thread to Gunt sub



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 17, 2020)

This thread Andy Warski / Adam "Race" Warski / Andy Pires / Warski Live / The Warski Show - Recovering cokehead, Property of pedophile Corey Barnhill, Delusionally tearing apart his own life should be moved in to the Gunt subforum. Reasons being that,

Andy has cohosted the Killstream and is a frequent guest
Andy respects Ethan as a kind of mentor or life coach
Andy has a relatively small thread (300 pg) and it's slow moving
Most discussion of Andy is in the context of what he's doing with Ethan
They have rented property as a couple together and then cohabitated
Andy has become boring and less active on his own
This will make Andy mad
What say you?

I don't know how to do polls on here anymore but if you agree just show your


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 17, 2020)

You can access the OG ralph thread from internet famous and this sub forum, why not just do something like that?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 17, 2020)

No, Warski is a cow in his own right and has been for some time now. There are plenty of other people in the IF board who are associated with Ralph - Dick, Mersh, PPP etc - and they don't belong here either. The only people who really deserve a thread here are people who exist as internet personalities entirely due to their association with Ethan Ralph. You have a few borderline cases like May, who was first known for being Digi's GF, but Warski belongs in IF.

That's my view anyway. Of course if Warski does some events with or has some drama with Ralph people can make threads about that here.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 17, 2020)

Disagree, but if Andy keeps associating with the pig and they are retarded enough to do another IRL, then his thread should definitely be moved here and labelled "Gunt's butt buddy".


----------



## Hex Cat (Dec 17, 2020)

at this point they have basically a shared history


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 17, 2020)

Depends on if you are more interested in laughing at Ralph or the IBS crowd in general.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 17, 2020)

Happy Fish said:


> Depends on if you are more interested in laughing at Ralph or the IBS crowd in general.


Better to focus on Ralph with all the shit happening. Then again Yaniv has the Ogre on his subforum, but that's because the two interact frequently. 

Also, great choice by Null to have the subforum named "Gunt". Everyone else, from CWC to Yaniv and Tooter get the privelige of having their names as the subforum title. Ralph doesn't get that honour, he is just Gunt. An absolute train wreck of a man.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 17, 2020)

Andy being a cohost has at least a special claim to being included within this subforum.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 17, 2020)

Andy deserves to languish in IF. The last posts were a possible Andy sock having a slap fight from Tuesday. I'm not even sure if relevant info has been posted there.
I vote we keep him in IF, just like his parents' den.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 17, 2020)

I'd keep him in IF for now.  Andy is very capable of being a retard all on his own without Ralph's help.  

Maybe links to relevant IF threads somewhere on the Gunt sub forum would work better.   I feel like Andy, Dax, PPP etc are all kind of involved in the grand gunting one way or another.


----------



## naught (Dec 17, 2020)

So a bloodsports board?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 17, 2020)

I was thinking more like a sticky that just says, "Ralph is involved with these other lolcows, here are links to their threads."  Then just have a list of links so if someone comes looking to shit on Dax or Andy they know where to go right away.


----------



## soy_king (Dec 17, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> So a bloodsports board?


There's no one left from bloodsports. Tonka's on whatever reservation he was forced on to, Failure probably had a massive coronary, and JF's busy making the potato master race.


----------



## naught (Dec 17, 2020)

soy_king said:


> There's no one left from bloodsports. Tonka's on whatever reservation he was forced on to, Failure probably had a massive coronary, and JF's busy making the potato master race.


Ik it was rhetorical since it's a dumb idea, there are cow crossovers all the time each crossover doesn't necessitate a new board


----------



## soy_king (Dec 17, 2020)

aNOnLLC. said:


> Ik it was rhetorical since it's a dumb idea, there are cow crossovers all the time each crossover doesn't necessitate a new board


I know, I just really wanted to make that joke.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Dec 17, 2020)

You’ve got a good point but Andy exists independently of Ralph and has drama of his own. I think it’s good how it is tbh. Maybe have a companion thread for their antics? Maybe have his thread accessible here?


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 17, 2020)

Guys, Ethan added Warski to his family cell plan. They were basically married.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 17, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Disagree, but if Andy keeps associating with the pig and they are retarded enough to do another IRL, then his thread should definitely be moved here and labelled "Gunt's butt buddy".


Forum would then have to be renamed to Gunt+ in that case.  Or, Gunt and Friends.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Forum would then have to be renamed to Gunt+ in that case.  Or, Gunt and Friends.


Gunt and Orbit.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Forum would then have to be renamed to Gunt+ in that case.  Or, Gunt and Friends.


"I'm sorry... you've tested gunt positive. You have 2 years to live."


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 17, 2020)

Everyone who orbits the gunt should have threads moved here this includes ppp and Andy
Edit: after consideration I changed my vote to *no* on this.


----------



## Timon912 (Dec 17, 2020)

Planet Gunt?  Gunt Planet?  That would imply largeness and orbiters all in one.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Planet Gunt?  Gunt Planet?  That would imply largeness and orbiters all in one.


The Guntosphere.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Dec 17, 2020)

A Warski thread in Gunt suffices. He has non Gunt connections as others have said.


----------



## No dignity (Dec 17, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> Everyone who orbits the gunt should have threads moved here this includes ppp and Andy


I could see ppp having his thread moved here since most of his autism is related to Ralph, but I think Andy stands more on his own since he still has his own show independent from Ralph. I think linking the Andy thread here would be the best move to take but it's not a big deal either way.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 17, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> Everyone who orbits the gunt should have threads moved here this includes ppp and Andy


I agree with moving PPP here since the majority of his fame is directly tied to Ralph, but Andy was far more "famous" than Ralph ever was or could be. Andy's main downfall was listening to ball hangers like Tonka and Ralph. Tonka talked him into ditching JF which was one of the most profitable duos in IBS. Since hanging out with Ralph, Andy has lost everything else that was supposedly important to him.

I vote Andy stays in IF


----------



## Cow Poly (Dec 17, 2020)

That’s true Andy is closely-related but doesn’t technically orbit.

however - ppp *orbits*. The two of them nearly form a contact binary


----------



## Ulamog did nothing wrong (Dec 17, 2020)

This makes sense. The issues I would see are:
1. Having to move it all here, which is kinda pointless
2. The Gunt himself provides so much content, we might as well keep him on his own 300pg thread since it is all the pre-Gunt Era stuff mostly.
If anything he could be placed under co-hosts or something similar, at least for the sake of keeping the timelines separate.

Edit grammar.


----------



## Aum (Dec 17, 2020)

Timon912 said:


> Forum would then have to be renamed to Gunt+ in that case.  Or, Gunt and Friends.





ElAbominacion said:


> Gunt and Orbit.





Timon912 said:


> Planet Gunt?  Gunt Planet?  That would imply largeness and orbiters all in one.





TriggerMeElmo said:


> The Guntosphere.


The Gunt Cinematic Universe


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Dec 23, 2020)

I haven't listened to the killstream in a while but if I am not mistaken Andy is a permanent co-host now.
While Andy has his own shit show of a life and issues, he has chosen to have the killstream on his resume.
Logically speaking, Andy should have his thread here as much as any current killstream co-host.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I haven't listened to the killstream in a while but if I am not mistaken Andy is a permanent co-host now.
> While Andy has his own shit show of a life and issues, he has chosen to have the killstream on his resume.
> Logically speaking, Andy should have his thread here as much as any current killstream co-host.


The argument could be made that if Zidan has one because he had Postmortem, then why not SubCultured? Not that it matters much. But I understand some perspectives, does that mean a Kyler thread? A Geek thread? A Tonka thread? Moving the Mundane Matt thread? A JF thread? Or any other stupid internet drama he gets into?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

Aum said:


> The Gunt Cinematic Universe


The guntnostate?

Seeing how Tardski basically shows up at every single killstream, today to bitch about $600 neetbux and a museum for wamenz... I'm going to reconsider my original position.

Isn't he Cucknadian though? Last time I checked, Cucknadia wasn't a state of the US of A.

Opening up a new one just for Andy here sounds stupid, and I think it is stupid. The same however applies to some of the others, such as the gunted exes. Andy's thread on IF is dead (as of now), just like his cable management.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> The guntnostate?
> 
> Seeing how Tardski basically shows up at every single killstream, today to bitch about $600 neetbux and a museum for wamenz... I'm going to reconsider my original position.
> 
> ...


lol. Yeah, he's from Canuckistan. It's obviously a mod decision to not clutter the board up for separating out all of the people much. 

As to the complaining about the neetbux, he's just riding the American politics grift because he can. Nobody gives a shit about hearing Canadian politics.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Nobody gives a shit about hearing Canadian politics.






I wonder why?


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Dec 23, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> The argument could be made that if Zidan has one because he had Postmortem, then why not SubCultured? Not that it matters much. But I understand some perspectives, does that mean a Kyler thread? A Geek thread? A Tonka thread? Moving the Mundane Matt thread? A JF thread? Or any other stupid internet drama he gets into?


I'd argue no because they never had an official spot, with Dax Herrera AKA Dick Masterson being the exception as he has been a substitute host, meaning Ralph sees him as equivalent to his abilities with a show.
One off cohost stuff I saw as an extra long guest segment under a different name. Then you start having to draw lines when Ralph's asked the guest to stay the whole show and act as a co-host and they did it or if it was a pre agreed thing.

Then again, the argument anyone who was ever a guest on the show has a thread here is funny to me and would lead to some funny disavowls.

I could see an argument for moving the "Killstream Casualties/enemies" to here, but personally don't agree.
Ralph has beef with damn near everyone, even his friends. You'd have to include H3H3 and Maddox if that were the case as well and I don't think they belong here.
The only people I could see that justifying as moved here are current Saga enemies and people who are clung on to and never let go of like a Mundane Matt or a Tonka Saw. I personally think it's a weak argument because then you have verying levels amongst those people that we could argue about all day.

With being an active co-host it's simple. You actively agreed to be associated and employed by Ethan Ralph as a co-host. You actively wanted to have the killstream as part of your resume.
But God help us if Ralph decides to fire everyone and hire Briana Wu, Dark Side Phil and Chris-Chan as permanent co-hosts and how that would get classified.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

George Cuckzunian said:


> I'd argue no because they never had an official spot, with Dax Herrera AKA Dick Masterson being the exception as he has been a substitute host, meaning Ralph sees him as equivalent to his abilities with a show.
> One off cohost stuff I saw as an extra long guest segment under a different name. Then you start having to draw lines when Ralph's asked the guest to stay the whole show and act as a co-host and they did it or if it was a pre agreed thing.
> 
> Then again, the argument anyone who was ever a guest on the show has a thread here is funny to me and would lead to some funny disavowls.
> ...


RACHEL MADDOW THREAD WHEN?


----------



## Pepper Jack (Dec 23, 2020)

Cow Poly said:


> That’s true Andy is closely-related but doesn’t technically orbit.
> 
> however - ppp *orbits*. The two of them nearly form a contact binary


Agreed, the PPP thread should be under the Gunt board.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> The argument could be made that if Zidan has one because he had Postmortem, then why not SubCultured? Not that it matters much. But I understand some perspectives, does that mean a Kyler thread? A Geek thread? A Tonka thread? Moving the Mundane Matt thread? A JF thread? Or any other stupid internet drama he gets into?


Here are my reasons for making that thread:
- He was integral to the Killstream, being a cohost and ultimately the person who would approach potential guests
- He is still very active on Twitter and simpathises (intentional spelling) with lots of Trump “Continue the Cope” types
- He exposed Mundane Matt, which ultimately kickstarted the Killstream as some kind of bloodsports central
- The Killstream fell after he left
- He is from Bhutan, sympathetic to alt-right and wignats

His show was something I nearly forgot about, I added the links in after a regular pointed it out. His "Post Mortem" show would gather around 300 viewers, quite consistently. That was more than a third of Ralph's audience back then, and pretty much what Ralph has currently on Dlive. Either way, his position as a prominent co-host and history substantiated to my decision.

Gaydur has a whatever shitshow nobody cares about, so does that other Ralph-affiliated thot who visited Tampa with him.

These reasons don't translate well to JFG, Tonka or Geek. Warski has more of a standing ground, the other 3 are... what exactly are they doing now? If donga gets the Gunt into another irl covidspreader fighting event or goes on the Killstream and shits on the pig, his thread probably will be moved here. I'm convinced that JFG and Geek will stay out of this shit. Ralph is on record calling JFG's wife a "retarded hobo Jew you fuck", I won't rule the chances out, but JFG has a kid to look after, I'm guessing.

As of now, Andy ticks many boxes. He also did that child pornography retardation stream with Ralph, what a shitshow. If he's secures himself as a permanent guest, guntlicker, and continues to associate with the pig, his stuff could be moved here. Really depends on his own thread. The most recent "updates" were people sperging about some gay graphics card connector, showing their inability to count to fucking 8. Embarrassing. Going back, there's also his fight with Baked Alaska, if he doesn't have the coof already, he will be getting it.

Mundane Matt is an interesting case. The several newer posts are Ralph related, who can blame Matt though? Someone that destroyed his career and saw it as such a win, even celebrating it 2 years after despite only contributing retarded dolphin noises is now exposed as not just a fat false flagging felon faggot, he also sends out DMCAs and released child porn. Matt is in his right to dunk on the gunt and laugh at his fuck-ups. However, seems like Matt doesn't care anymore. Those Boulder Talk shows have been deleted. Oh, we do have this thread. If anything happens between Matt and the pig, it can go there. If it's that significant, then his IF threat will probably be pulled here instead. I personally want him to poke the gunt some more, imagine being ayelawged by Matt fucking Jarbo.

I also want to open a thread just for gunt music. The multimedia thread is good and all, but @Jarbo The Hutt 's orchestral masterpieces deserve far better. They are orders above low effort memes and videos (sorry OCs, but this includes mine as well).



Pepper Jack said:


> Agreed, the PPP thread should be under the Gunt board.


Agreed. All that bullshit spewed into various threads and the megathread justifies it, to be honest. Guntwinson paid $700 and wasn't able to move Gaydur to Tampa, instead him and his boyfriend's thread can be move here for free. Is there any evidence that Ralph fucked with PPP's family and his church using that starfish video? It's something Ralph will do, but I'm sure there's simple ways to prove it. As guntwinson said it "he came after PPP with vengeance". This is something the gunt denies, but the gunt doxxxxed Lord Akira which he also denied (there's more than enough circumstantial evidence). Just use the standards of evidence PPP required for the "Freaky Faith" bullshit.

Anyone that buys $700 worth of shitty airlemons for the gunt to pwn those detractors deserves a thread and a permanent subscription to a psychward. On top of that, begging $75 or whatever for that stupid Mario game, and prompting paypiggies to drop airlemons to beat the gunt in grifting? Wew.

I'll leave this for other mods to decide. Meanwhile, a poll (with nothing promised) would be nice. I just want to see if there's a general consensus or not.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 23, 2020)

Warski spends most of his time broadcasting on a show that isn't the Killstream. Many nights the Killstream occupies like two fifths or less of his total airtime per day. Most of his tweets aren't about the Killstream. Twisted Mind often covers topics that aren't discussed on the Killstream or by Ralph.

Were Andy and Ralph super close before? Yes. Did Andy and Ralph fuck? Probably. But we all make mistakes, and at this point, I'd consider Andy's presence to be more independent of Ralph's than not.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 23, 2020)

Vetti said:


> Warski spends most of his time broadcasting on a show that isn't the Killstream. Many nights the Killstream occupies like two fifths or less of his total airtime per day. Most of his tweets aren't about the Killstream. Twisted Mind often covers topics that aren't discussed on the Killstream or by Ralph.
> 
> Were Andy and Ralph super close before? Yes. Did Andy and Ralph fuck? Probably. But we all make mistakes, and at this point, I'd consider Andy's presence to be more independent of Ralph's than not.


Andy could stop going on the killstream all together and all that would happen is he'd either start early, fuck around with some random game or just nap. Shit, half the time he says he's just waking up after getting on the gunt's stream at like 11:30 EST.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 23, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> Andy could stop going on the killstream all together and all that would happen is he'd either start early, fuck around with some random game or just nap. Shit, half the time he says he's just waking up after getting on the gunt's stream at like 11:30 EST.


Leaving the Killstream really would be nothing but a positive thing. Not just for Warski but for anybody.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 14, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> These reasons don't translate well to JFG, Tonka or Geek. Warski has more of a standing ground, the other 3 are... what exactly are they doing now? If donga gets the Gunt into another irl covidspreader fighting event or goes on the Killstream and shits on the pig, his thread probably will be moved here. I'm convinced that JFG and Geek will stay out of this shit. Ralph is on record calling JFG's wife a "retarded hobo Jew you fuck", I won't rule the chances out, but JFG has a kid to look after, I'm guessing.



I know for a fact that you won't see Geek around anymore. I used to be part of his server and hung out there from time to time. He apparently has disappeared from this circle of the internet. After his fallout with Andy he seems to be done dealing with anyone on this side of the internet. He deleted his discord and disconnected with everyone. He seems to be doing what Chris did. Just leaving and forgetting about this dumb shit lol.

Giving Geek a thread would be pointless to be honest. I honestly can't think of a reason to even if he was still active. The guy never really did anything to warrant any hate other than hang out with Tonka in the past and Warski. Which seems like he figured them out and bailed on them after realizing they are in fact retarded.

I sent him a message a while back and he said only that he was done. He looked at Andy as a friend and he got backstabbed, didn't pay people and artists that did work for him and leaving Geek on the hook for it, that Andy also talked shit to a lot of creator's about him and spread some lies and his creation (SubCultured) was stolen from him by his said friend. He was disappointed in Andy and says that he will never learn and will never be a better person. He is fundamentally mentally fucked (that he needs mental help and was trying to get him help, but his enabling father blocked that). It is like dealing with a 14 yo boy in a man's body. He also said that Andy is purely white knuckling his life right now. Using his audience to give him money and saying shit that he doesn't believe purely for money. Basically that he has become a puppet for Kyler's world view.

Knowing what I know about Andy and Tonka. Seems to me that Geek was actually a pretty good guy and got tangled up with people he thought were his friends and inevitably got fucked over. I know a lot of people hate him, but honestly. I don't see why? People say to me that he is a piece of shit and when I ask for examples. Nobody can seem to give me any. 

At any rate, done sucking his dick lol. 

TLDR nah Geek doesn't deserve a place here.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 14, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> I know for a fact that you won't see Geek around anymore. I used to be part of his server and hung out there from time to time. He apparently has disappeared from this circle of the internet. After his fallout with Andy he seems to be done dealing with anyone on this side of the internet. He deleted his discord and disconnected with everyone. He seems to be doing what Chris did. Just leaving and forgetting about this dumb shit lol.
> 
> Giving Geek a thread would be pointless to be honest. I honestly can't think of a reason to even if he was still active. The guy never really did anything to warrant any hate other than hang out with Tonka in the past and Warski. Which seems like he figured them out and bailed on them after realizing they are in fact retarded.
> 
> ...


Well there was also his blatant racism on YT and sexting some underage catfish tranny or something.

At least he got a PS4 out of it.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 14, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Well there was also his blatant racism on YT and sexting some underage catfish tranny or something.
> 
> At least he got a PS4 out of it.



What blatant racism? You talking about that Chucky Cheese thing? I thought it was hilarious he got so mad at the video and he wasn't wrong about that rant that when black people act like that it gives license to racist whites to call them niggers and I know what you are talking about with the underage tranny. He was joking around in a general chat with a tranny which he didn't know was underage and when he found out noped right out of it. There were people like Specter and Cognitive Thought that were framing it to make it look worse than it was. I was there in the server when it happened.

Once again. What has he done that was so bad? Those are the two I hear the most, but to me. They aren't shit in comparison to what anyone else in this circle of the internet has done.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 14, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> What blatant racism? You talking about that Chucky Cheese thing? I thought it was hilarious he got so mad at the video and he wasn't wrong about that rant that when black people act like that it gives license to racist whites to call them niggers and I know what you are talking about with the underage tranny. He was joking around in a general chat with a tranny which he didn't know was underage and when he found out noped right out of it. There were people like Specter and Cognitive Thought that were framing it to make it look worse than it was. I was there in the server when it happened.
> 
> Once again. What has he done that was so bad? Those are the two I hear the most, but to me. They aren't shit in comparison to what anyone else in this circle of the internet has done.


Personally I don't care one way or another because if he's gone then he's gone. Just saying that's how others had reacted to those things in the past. You'd have a thread less than a page long if he's totally ghosted the IBS circles.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 14, 2021)

I was on board with this before because I spent a lot of time considering what threads would go into a Gunt boards if/when we had one. I was later convinced by the other autists that he belongs elsewhere. He is also SO insufferable and hate-able. He is not even funny in the "funny to laugh at him" way. He is just a sad retard whose brain is melting. He will never do anything funny but if he is involved in something funny _related _to Ralph we can make a thread on it.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 14, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> I was on board with this before because I spent a lot of time considering what threads would go into a Gunt boards if/when we had one. I was later convinced by the other autists that he belongs elsewhere. He is also SO insufferable and hate-able. He is not even funny in the "funny to laugh at him" way. He is just a sad retard whose brain is melting. He will never do anything funny but if he is involved in something funny _related _to Ralph we can make a thread on it.



I think that Andy should belong here. He isn't important enough anymore to have his own thread. The last time Andy was relevant was in 2018 when he wanted to fight Tonka and hell. He lucked out on that because Tonka fucked it all up. Can't understand how he colossally fucked up his cred after owning Tonka so hard. When you say brain is melting, you are 100% correct. All that cocaine he did more than likely caused permanent brain damage. He can't think for himself anymore, he can't make a joke without it involving some sophomoric sexual innuendo and can't function without some type of caretaker (his parents currently).

Andy went from being on top during the SJW Scourge to being a toady for Ralph. So yeah. I agree with making his thread here.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 14, 2021)

I've pinned this so everyone active on here can have their say and make a vote on whether or not the thread should be moved. Cast your vote by rating the OP with an 'agree' or a 'disagree'.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Jan 15, 2021)

Lore Master said:


> He also said that Andy is purely white


I disagree:






Lore Master said:


> Using his audience to give him money and saying shit that he doesn't believe purely for money. Basically that he has become a puppet for Kyler's world view.


Being serious now, this is a pattern Warski seems to fall into - he can't do anything by himself because he's a retard, so he attaches himself to another person, becomes dependent on them, and inevitably they use and exploit him to further their own success and agenda. It happened with Chris, with JF, with Jay Dyer, with Tonka, some would say with Geek, now it's happening with Ralph and Kyler (AIDS Moby).

The fun part is when Warski's handicapped brain manages to spark a little awareness, realise what's going on, and then he has a meltdown and burns everything around him.

Given where Andy is right now I'm starting to reconsider that maybe he does belong here. But then I think about his 'retarded phoenix' pattern of behaviour, and I can't shake off the possibility that he and the gunt will have a falling out and Andy will move onto another community to sperg in.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Given where Andy is right now I'm starting to reconsider that maybe he does belong here. But then I think about his 'retarded phoenix' pattern of behaviour, and I can't shake off the possibility that he and the gunt will have a falling out and Andy will move onto another community to sperg in.


I'm having a change of heart on it myself. Him following Ralph to Trovo showed me they're still closer than I believed them to be and moving Warski's thread here may increase interest and activity for it. It is buried in Internet Famous which is unfortunate because a couple people do still like posting about Andy in his own thread instead of just bringing him up here.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 15, 2021)

ER is a level 8 while Warski is only a pitiful level 6. He's stuck in low Gunt orbit and has been for almost two years. He needs to be in this subforum, it's where he belongs.

#BringAndyHome


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I'm having a change of heart on it myself. Him following Ralph to Trovo showed me they're still closer than I believed them to be and moving Warski's thread here may increase interest and activity for it. It is buried in Internet Famous which is unfortunate because a couple people do still like posting about Andy in his own thread instead of just bringing him up here.


Here's my two cents: while what all of you said is true, the interest on Andy fades hard fast if you actually bother to watch and stick around to watch his content. I'm sure as Hell not going to ask @Sam Losco or @PhoBingas or @Burger Fox to take on the task to snipe him for whatever reason because Ralph's content is torturous enough as it is. Plus since it goes a bit later and is far more boring and dumb then you have to be a serious masochist to even make it worth its while.

It can be said that you could simply use his existing thread to talk about his goofy shit he does on Ralph's show but that could become very jumbled and cluttered with moving back and forth in threads. I really can't agree or disagree but I don't really see the immediate benefit of it changing the activity but you never know.

EDIT: Just trying to clean up my bad grammar.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jan 15, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> View attachment 1848675
> 
> ER is a level 8 while Warski is only a pitiful level 6. He's stuck in low Gunt orbit and has been for almost two years. He needs to be in this subforum, it's where he belongs.
> 
> #BringAndyHome


I’d swap Baked and Andy. Andy doesn’t have a warrant out for his arrest.


----------



## Postal Pippa (Jan 15, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Here's my two cents: while what all of you said is true, the interest on Andy fades hard fast if you actually bother to watch stick around to watch his content. I'm sure as Hell not going to ask @Sam Losco or @PhoBingas or @Burger Fox to take on the task to snipe him for whatever reason because Ralph's content is torturous enough as it is. Plus since it goes a bit later and is far more boring and dumb then you have to be a serious masochist to even make it worth its while.
> 
> It can be said that you could simply use his existing thread to talk about his goofy shit he does on Ralph's show but that could become very jumbled and cluttered with moving back and forth in threads. I really can't agree or disagree but I don't really see the immediate benefit of it changing the activity but you never know.


I dont think folks could pay me enough money to snipe Warski. At least with gunt I know theres an end in sight but Tardski? Naaaah, I hear enough retards talk on the net as it is.


----------



## Lore Master (Jan 15, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> I disagree:
> View attachment 1848611
> 
> Being serious now, this is a pattern Warski seems to fall into - he can't do anything by himself because he's a retard, so he attaches himself to another person, becomes dependent on them, and inevitably they use and exploit him to further their own success and agenda. It happened with Chris, with JF, with Jay Dyer, with Tonka, some would say with Geek, now it's happening with Ralph and Kyler (AIDS Moby).
> ...



That is truth about the pattern Warski falls in to. He meets someone and become "best friends" completely adopts everything he can about them and mirror that person to Walmart Great Value levels. Fuck it up and take a lot of half measures (i.e. not preparing for shows, derailing topics, fighting with people in the chat or guests over nothing and banning everyone he can). Then self sabotages with alcohol, drugs and/or sliding into random pigs dms for sexy time while having a gf. He also seems to either get jealous of the person he is working with or pissed that they are actually the creative part of the team and then tries to fuck them over for a quick buck or payday. He has a long history of not paying people whom he works with and IF he pays you... It's chump change in comparison. When he did next to nothing other than run an OBS and host it on his channel while fucking up the content with interruptions and pointless non-sequiturs the entire time.

Out of that list you have. I think that Chris and Geek were he only true friends there. They just like the rest of them got used by Warski and thrown away when they decided to stop helping him anymore. We all know for a fact that Chris got tired of making the SJW videos (he said as much from his few times on Warski Live before completely disappearing) and that is why he left. Then Warski blew the "stolen" money by Chris out of proportion. Chris paid him back and claimed that he was unaware that the ACH debit was coming out of their JOINT account for the channel (that was according to Geek's accounting on his stream about Andy from things he learned behind the curtain).

Geek was the one that created SubCultured back during their first run of The Warpath show. Originally SubCultured was going to be the name of a series under that Volition Network brand they were trying to start (once again another Geek thing that Andy co-opted) that they were going to try to get greenlighted through Halsey's connections (later learned through Geek's expose stream on Andy is that Andy did no prep and basically sabotaged their pitch meeting by fighting with Halsey live on air). Where it was going to be an hour show on different sub cultures in the US and eventually around the world. Geek's goal was to get a pilot and then shop it around and hope to get some digital distribution like Netflix or Amazon in order to get funding for the rest of the series. It seemed like a good idea at least sounded interesting. Because from what I could tell of the dynamic Andy was going to be the bonehead that knew nothing about the "sub culture" and participate while Geek was going to be the one with all the exposition and interviewing people and booking admin stuff. Then later Geek created the YouTube channel and Twitch channel and the logos and was doing a couple of shows almost a full 6 months ahead of Andy making any videos for the YouTube channel. Andy never promoted it. The only time Andy promoted it was when he actually was on the show a couple of times. The show was called Trailer Trash where Geek and one of his friends (can't remember his name) would watch trailers and critique them and respond to audience reactions as well (honestly it was a pretty good show and I kind of wish that it would come back. It had a less polished Red Letter Media style). Then Geek found out that Andy never paid an artist. I think his name was Elias something? So Elias went to Geek to complain and ask when he was going to get paid for his work 3 months back and Geek confronted Andy and Andy got mad about it. Apparently Andy told Geek that the artist did it for free, but that wasn't the case. Then Andy started co opting Sub Cultured more and making decisions without Geek, then the straw that broke the camel's back was the hiring of Kyler. According to Geek they had already discussed it and they both agreed that if they are going to try to move to more mainstream safe content. Not having an unabashed racist like Kyler on board would be best. Then Andy went and hired him on without Geek's knowledge. The word is that Geek went nuclear on him in his public VC and friendship over. Then Andy logged into the YouTube channel and changed the passwords to Geek's account and then had Adolwulf flag Geek's Discord account due to threats of violence to kill any message history showing that it was Geek's channel.

So to me it looks like Geek was trying to make a business with Andy and Andy did almost everything in his power to fuck it up. Geek's explanation on his stream was that he knew Andy couldn't keep doing this streaming shit much longer. That eventually people are going to stop watching or he is going to nuke his reputation further to the point of no return. Sounds to me like Geek was actually concerned for a friend and his friend fucked him.

I would be curious for Chris to actually come out and tell his side of everything. I have a feeling that it will be very similar to Geek's.



Vetti said:


> I'm having a change of heart on it myself. Him following Ralph to Trovo showed me they're still closer than I believed them to be and moving Warski's thread here may increase interest and activity for it. It is buried in Internet Famous which is unfortunate because a couple people do still like posting about Andy in his own thread instead of just bringing him up here.



He is 100% reliant on Ralph. He went to Trovo because Ralph went there. He knows that he has miniscule audience without Ralph. I was watching him last night and he never went over 275 viewers on Dlive. Also barely any donations think like 6k where he normally would get like 20k + and on Trovo never over 325 and wasn't getting much in donations there either. Also a lot of those viewers were watching both, so the number is quite less. Also watching him on Dlive his chat moves at the same speed as when Ralph is hosting him and Dlive is fluffing his view numbers. Think that he is starting to realize that this is the end of the line for him as an e celeb.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Vetti said:


> I'm having a change of heart on it myself. Him following Ralph to Trovo showed me they're still closer than I believed them to be and moving Warski's thread here may increase interest and activity for it. It is buried in Internet Famous which is unfortunate because a couple people do still like posting about Andy in his own thread instead of just bringing him up here.


i mean tbf everyone with an x-tag just got demonetized on dlive
https://twitter.com/Andywarski/status/1350194921299464197 (Archive)




so its not like Andy had a choice


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

anuscabbage12 said:


> i mean tbf everyone with an x-tag just got demonetized on dlive


He was already shilling for Trovo and talking it up before that happened. He went on Ralph's first stream on the platform to talk about how much better it was than Dlive despite having hardly used it by that point. Warski didn't have to be there but he was because he wanted to follow Ralph's example.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 15, 2021)

Ironic, talk shit about Dlive then be suddenly surprised when they tell you to kick rocks.


----------



## Meckhlorde (Jan 15, 2021)

Broke: Move andy to Gunt sub-forum
Woke: Also move PPP's thread to the Gunt sub-forum (Dude literally got his start because of his feud with ralph. any other larp he does is boring.)


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 15, 2021)

Like I said before, I think Andy's thread should be like him, sitting forever in IF like he lives in his father's den.


----------



## anuscabbage12 (Jan 15, 2021)

Jan Karol Swit said:


> Broke: Move andy to Gunt sub-forum
> Woke: Also move PPP's thread to the Gunt sub-forum (Dude literally got his start because of his feud with ralph. any other larp he does is boring.)


I mean that definitely would piss PPP off and potentially get a good reaction from him


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 15, 2021)

PPP definitely deserves to be here


----------



## Vetti (Jan 15, 2021)

Andy's thread has been moved to the gunt board. I realize more people voted against it than not but it was a closer call than I expected to be, and I determined that some good reasons did exist to have it over here myself. The biggest being that I don't think Andy's thread deserved the neglect that plagued it on internet famous. A few people still like discussing Warski, and now that his thread has a better shot at visibility on a smaller board, some people who would normally ignore his antics might take a greater interest in studying the tard.


----------

